# 大家好！有人在云南吗？

## pratyeka

大家好，我是爱上gentoo的外国人住在昆明。我很干兴趣认识云南用linux的朋友。

我用linux可能15年多了。。。从2.0和slackware3开始! 在国外我们有很多LUG (Linux User Group)但是在这里我没有发现。。。有没有什么在昆明的关于linux的月会?

我住这边上10年之内有7年在中国，5年在云南，一半在昆明。

尽快有一个项目提供一些免费的老电脑给小地方（云南建水附近）的一个中学提供无硬盘的linux网络电脑。有人感兴趣帮忙或知道别的有关项目，请联系。

这边国际上网速度太垃圾！有没有什么route可以通过香港呢？我觉得深圳那边肯定有秘密的代理服务器。。。越南，泰国，老挝的上网现在都比云南快的多！2001年好像昆明中国电信家里用的DSL没有rate limiting（速度高线）所以还好。

 :Very Happy: 

----------

